#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Solar Energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download

## akansha gupta

The energy that we obtain instantly from the sun is called solar energy.  The nuclear fusion reactions occurring inside the sun discharge  enormous quantity of energy in the form of heat and light. The solar  energy received by the near earth space is approximately1.4 kJ/s/m2 referred to as solar constant

The  Earth obtains an amazing availability of solar energy. The sun, an  average star, is a fusion reactor that has been burning over 4 billion  years. It offers enough energy in one minute to supply the world's  energy needs for one year. In one day, it provides more energy than our  current population would consume in 27 years. In fact, "The amount of  solar radiation striking the earth over a three-day period is equivalent  to the energy stored in all fossil energy sources."





  Similar Threads: Wind energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download Nuclear energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download Introduction of Non-renewable energy resources in environmental engineering  pdf download Ocean energy  in environmental engineering free pdf download Solar thermal energy ebook download pdf | Solar thermal energy notes ebook download

----------

